# Team Fortress 2!!!11ONE



## bmd (Jul 25, 2006)

It looks like it's on its way, the trailer is up on Steam, it looks completely different from the original, quite cartoony and there also seems to be a little Nazi imagery going on in there.

Give it another few years and I reckon we'll be fraggin'.


----------



## mack (Jul 25, 2006)

A few months more like - it's supposed to be shipping with the next Half Life 2 installment - due November - I cannae wait!!


----------



## bmd (Jul 26, 2006)

mack said:
			
		

> A few months more like - it's supposed to be shipping with the next Half Life 2 installment - due November - I cannae wait!!



It was supposed to be shipping with HL2 soooo I'll wait and see but it would be great if it did come out with Ep 2, I'd probably buy it if that was the case.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

omg just watched that, looks bloody awesome. cant wait for that to come out, really like the cartoony look of it. and saying that another cartoony game that i really liked was XIII that kind of has a cliff hanger at the end for a sequel, and seeing as it was released 2+ years ago anyone know of any development in it? XIV or XII:2


----------



## Firky (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone remember the trailer they did years ago, must be about 1998/99 when they were first talking about TFC2


----------



## mack (Jul 26, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the trailer they did years ago, must be about 1998/99 when they were first talking about TFC2



Yeah I remember that, iirc it was more WW2 looking with jeeps an stuff. 
I think once they realised what they could do with the HL2 engine they kinda gave up all the development work on it.

Will you be giving it a go? - I remember you from the tfc forums many moons ago!


----------



## bmd (Jul 26, 2006)

mack said:
			
		

> Yeah I remember that, iirc it was more WW2 looking with jeeps an stuff.
> I think once they realised what they could do with the HL2 engine they kinda gave up all the development work on it.
> 
> Will you be giving it a go? - I remember you from the tfc forums many moons ago!



So YOU'RE oobatz! *shoots oobatz in the face, plants bomb, camps*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2006)

Tbh I don't like the new cartoony look...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2006)

Tbh I don't like the new cartoony look...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! Do I get a prize for the most accidental duplicate posts ever on U75?!


----------



## Strawman (Jul 27, 2006)

Cant wait for this, I was a demon at TFC and played for the clan that won the first wireplay league


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tbh I don't like the new cartoony look...



But I do now! Played this on the 360 tonight and loved it, it's fucking great (kicking ass may have had something to do with enjoying it)!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 31, 2009)

didn't see you, what you fav map ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2009)

Only played one, that one with the bridge in the middle. Was great fun, gonna play it in a moment.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 31, 2009)

It's great isn't it. Especially the Granary map.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Only played one, that one with the bridge in the middle. Was great fun, gonna play it in a moment.








that called 2fort


> ..you fancy a game?


 always


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah...you fancy a game?


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 16, 2009)

Steam IDs anyone? I'm Lord_Mormont but i usually play as Thelonious Funk.


----------



## mack (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone have a spare TF2 key ,  I'm trying to introduce the game to the missus and we only have the one copy of the game - pm if you help!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Valve have fuck the update on xbox god know how long till fixed. 
No I don't want to play with Scout's & Spy's only


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2009)

is it worth getting this on 360?


----------



## yield (Jul 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> is it worth getting this on 360?



The Orange Box is excellent.

Although many people get it for Portal! Portal! Portal!


----------

